# Specific type of apple for smoking?



## brandon91 (Jun 29, 2014)

IMG_0608.JPG



__ brandon91
__ Jun 29, 2014






This is my apple tree that is in my backyard, and I was wondering if all types were suitable for smoking. I have no idea what variety it is, aside that it's fruit grows in summer time in southern California. 

I've heard various sources talk about smoking with green fruit woods, some say no it has to be seasoned, etc all gets kinda confusing. So my question is would this be good for smoking and will it most likely taste different from apple woods you get from say a hardware store in chip form.  Also, if I need to season it will cutting the trimmed branches into little 1-inch cylinders cut down on the time to season it?

Thanks!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 29, 2014)

You should be fine, just make sure you haven't been using lawn chemicals around it.

Those little cylinders should work - just one thing, bark tends to give a bitter flavor, and a small-diameter piece has a higher bark-to-wood ratio.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes you can use it green in the size you plan to cut it. I have used green apple wood many times for both BBQ and grilling.

The bark is a nonissue, almost all the wood chunks and splits I use have bark on them and IMHO the bark has never effected the food negatively.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

